# Next raffle/giveaway prize suggestions



## Costello (Jun 4, 2021)

Hi everybody!
We're bringing back raffles/giveaways/competitions soon. 
We are wondering what our members think would be the best ideas for prizes.
Of course everyone would like a PS5 right now including myself, but we can't get any! so that's out of the equation I'm afraid.
What do you guys think? what would you be cool - within a reasonable budget?
Lets hear it!


----------



## SG854 (Jun 4, 2021)

A gaming monitor


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 4, 2021)

I would honestly like any of the recent handheld emulation systems, like the RG351P, DREAMHAX RG300, or any systems like those.


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 4, 2021)

Considering the PS5's price range to be the limit, I'd say…

A pair of wired or wireless headphones (or earbuds) from a good brand
An iPad
A mechanical keyboard
A recent portable emulation console, or one of those fancy portable gaming PCs never mind lol
A CPU
A Switch Pro (if it ever comes out)
An online subscription for the winner's console of choice
I will add more ideas if I can think of any.

*EDIT:*

An internal SSD
A smartwatch


----------



## Costello (Jun 4, 2021)

oh right a Switch Pro would be something I believe enticing enough - almost as much as a PS5
now if only it could be confirmed  Ninty, you know what you gotta do lol


----------



## Chary (Jun 4, 2021)

+1 to the idea of the little GBA-like handhelds


----------



## Mikemk (Jun 4, 2021)

+1 to the Switch Pro despite the fact that I'm not eligible.  Though if you offer up a launch edition, non-updated Switch Pro, and tell us in advance, I might consider subscribing for a month.


----------



## Costello (Jun 4, 2021)

Mikemk said:


> +1 to the Switch Pro despite the fact that I'm not eligible.  Though if you offer up a launch edition, non-updated Switch Pro, and tell us in advance, I might consider subscribing for a month.


the next raffle will be for everybody. But there will also be separate raffles for patreon backers - but as part as a larger plan, as the whole subscription scheme will be undergoing a complete overhaul later this year.


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 4, 2021)

Signed pictures of Shaun and Costello.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 4, 2021)

One of those handheld emulation machines would be a really cool prize, I have an RG351P and its pretty awesome.

A decent gaming keyboard, mouse or wireless controller depending on preference?

A high capacity 300gb+ SD card for the switch peasants?

A switch pro for the gullible who believe anything switch can be classed as "pro"

Some digital store gift cards depending on preference? (steam, nintendo, psn Xbox, Epic)

An hour with @DinohScene in my basement no holes barred.


----------



## Veho (Jun 4, 2021)

smileyhead said:


> Considering the PS5's price range to be the limit, I'd say…
> 
> A recent portable emulation console, or one of those fancy portable gaming PCs



Those fancy portable gaming PCs are $800+, that's a leeetle bit much. 
I second the portable emulation console idea


----------



## Seriel (Jun 4, 2021)

I feel like the small but also valuable things like the portable emulation devices are the best fit for something like this. They're also the kind of device a lot of people are interested in but not many think is worth going out of their way to spend their own money on. So to potentially get one free is an enticing little giveaway without stretching the budget too far.


----------



## KimKong (Jun 4, 2021)

Costello said:


> Hi everybody!
> We're bringing back raffles/giveaways/competitions soon.
> We are wondering what our members think would be the best ideas for prizes.
> Of course everyone would like a PS5 right now including myself, but we can't get any! so that's out of the equation I'm afraid.
> ...


Some kind of portable retro device would be freakin awesome!


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 4, 2021)

Portable retro device also gets my vote.


----------



## linuxares (Jun 4, 2021)

Maybe something from Krikzz?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 4, 2021)

+1 for portable retro handheld, there's been quite a few good ones recently that I think would be worth. 

And then rig it in @Veho's  favor so HE STOPS ASKING ME FOR MINE


----------



## Veho (Jun 4, 2021)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> And then rig it in @Veho's  favor so HE STOPS ASKING ME FOR MINE


Oh we both know that's not going to happen


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jun 4, 2021)

How about a $500 Nintendo gift card?


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 4, 2021)

P1ngpong's idea reminds me: an internal SSD would be nice.



Veho said:


> Those fancy portable gaming PCs are $800+, that's a leeetle bit much.


Bah, that's my bad. I should've looked at the prices first.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jun 4, 2021)

smileyhead said:


> P1ngpong's idea reminds me: an internal SSD would be nice.
> 
> 
> Bah, that's my bad. I should've looked at the prices first.


I really hope the Pateron money does something


----------



## Costello (Jun 4, 2021)

Hi everybody!
We're bringing back raffles/giveaways/competitions soon. 
We are wondering what our members think would be the best ideas for prizes.
Of course everyone would like a PS5 right now including myself, but we can't get any! so that's out of the equation I'm afraid.
What do you guys think? what would you be cool - within a reasonable budget?
Lets hear it!


----------



## wownmnpare (Jun 4, 2021)

a laptop that cost arouund like ps5 or GPD?


----------



## Floating Seal (Jun 4, 2021)

I don't think I've ever seen any controllers given away. I believe some DualSense or Xbox Series X/S controllers wouldn't be bad choices. The Midnight Black DualSense seems particularly fetching!


----------



## SuperDan (Jun 4, 2021)

Anything i never win ....  !!! but if i could win anything i would love to win one of them handheld pc systems win gpd 3 or whatever


----------



## Chary (Jun 4, 2021)

Floating Seal said:


> I don't think I've ever seen any controllers given away. I believe some DualSense or Xbox Series X/S controllers wouldn't be bad choices. The Midnight Black DualSense seems particularly fetching!


controllers would be a fun prize, maybe the 8bitdo ones? since they're compatible with everything?


----------



## CeeDee (Jun 4, 2021)

I'd probably rather see multiple small prizes than one big one, tbh. Gives more people a chance to win! 
In that train of thought- cheaper retro handhelds, game controllers, gift cards, etc would be cool prizes. 
Probably something encouraging the more "modding and homebrew" side of things. Maybe a retro console flashcart of the winner's choice? 



WiiMiiSwitch said:


> I really hope the Pateron money does something


It helps pay the site's bills?


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Jun 4, 2021)

How about some Temp merch?


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jun 5, 2021)

XAIXER said:


> How about some Temp merch?


They did that at one point


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jun 5, 2021)

Chary said:


> controllers would be a fun prize, maybe the 8bitdo ones? since they're compatible with everything?



I'd say on that note that the 8Bitdo Wireless USB Adapter could be a good idea too for a lower tier prize(s). It's cheap, and at least from my experience on the Switch (with a PS5 controller), INSANELY useful.


----------



## JonhathonBaxster (Jun 5, 2021)

Don't be cheap and give away a brand new Sony Playstation 5 (Disc Version) with an extra controller, a PSN subscription and a couple of games.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Sicklyboy said:


> I'd say on that note that the 8Bitdo Wireless USB Adapter could be a good idea too for a lower tier prize(s). It's cheap, and at least from my experience on the Switch (with a PS5 controller), INSANELY useful.



I have two 8bitd0 SN+ Pro controllers for my Switch. They kick ass.


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (Jun 5, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> How about a $500 Nintendo gift card?



isn't the eshop limit like 350 Canadian dollars? (idk what it is for americanians)


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jun 5, 2021)

Bagel Le Stinky said:


> isn't the eshop limit like 350 Canadian dollars? (idk what it is for americanians)


I mean like a combination


----------



## Xzi (Jun 5, 2021)

A 1TB microSD card.


----------



## ertaboy356b (Jun 5, 2021)

Switch Pro.. lol

Well there's an upcoming retro handheld called Project Valhalla that is running a Snapdragon chip.


----------



## Mama Looigi (Jun 5, 2021)

I must also vouch for the emulation/retro handhelds-
Perhaps some eGift cards as well
And maybe a controller or two


----------



## K3N1 (Jun 5, 2021)

Admin for a week


----------

